# You could get to the fishing hole fast in this:



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*And Marty, We know this is your boat, it says so right here! :rockn:










170+mph ~44' MTI boat, twin 1325 hp Merc's, $2,000,000.00 each *


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a nice boat


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No rod holders? WTF?


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> No rod holders? WTF?


speaking of rod holders, i've been meaning to let ya'll know about a little run in with the local law i had a few weeks back. I was headed duck hunting early one morning and had the brute on the trailer and got pulled over for not having lights on the trailer and while talking to the officer he asked if those pipes i had up there was for when i go fishing to hold my poles, I just laughed and told him what they were for.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

where's the trolling motor?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No live well, no room for a cooler, BBQ.....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

HOLY


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I see its got a nice sized screen for the fish graph...Wonder how it back trolls?


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome, wonder if it takes regular ? :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigdigger1527 said:


> awesome, wonder if it takes regular ? :haha:


See that is where they get you!! $2,000,000 price tag, not a big deal right... THEN you find out.. What!??!?! I got to run Premium in it?!?!?!!? :nutkick:


----------

